# Teichreinigung, es stinkt zum Himmel...



## ra_ll_ik (1. Apr. 2008)

Moin
nu ist mein Teich gerade mal ein Jahr alt und die erste "Grundreinigung" stand an.
Also auf das richtige Wetter gewartet, gestern dann hat mich dann der Frühling erwischt.
Also den Schlammsauger aufgebaut und flott ans Werk.
Nachdem die Flachzonen fertig waren, stand dann auch die Tiefenzone an. 

Was da zum Vorschein kam... es drehte sich mir der Magen um.  
Ich bin mit der Bodendüse in den Schlamm rein, da fing es im Wasser sofort an zu blubbern und zu gasen.
Es stank wie Gülle / Jauche....  
Zum Vorschein kam jede Menge Fadenalgendreckklumpen, Schmodder, Kieselsteine, sonstiges und zwei tote __ Frösche ¿ (Ironie)
Warum diese es nicht geschafft haben ist mir nicht klar, der Teich war nie ganz zugefroren, 
allerdings waren unter der Eisschicht auch Gasblasen zu erkennen.
Als um 22 Uhr das Wasser nachgefüllt war, konnte ich im Filter immer noch diesen ekeligen Gestank feststellen....

Meine Pumpe steht auf 60cm Tiefe, der Bodenbereich liegt etwa bei 140cm, sollte ich das ändern ?
Ist das mit dem Gestank immer so oder geht da irgendwas komisches vor sich? 
Das Wasser war den ganzen Winter über nicht klar sondern meist trüb, gibt es da einen Zusammenhang?
Den Fischen geht es gut, augenscheinlich fit wie Turnschuhe ....


----------



## Silke (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung, es stinkt zum Himmel...*

Hallo Ralf,
ich würde sagen, daß es ziemlich normal ist. Was mich allerdings wundert - wo kommt denn in einem Jahr so viel Schlamm her? Muss ja viel Laub reingefallen sein... und wahrscheinlich Fadenalgen, die du nicht abgesammelt hast??

Ich werde auch bald eine Reinigungsaktion starten, nur war es mir bisher zu kalt. Ich muss nämlich ins Wasser rein, um überall hinzukommen. Da hatte ich bisher noch keine Lust - letzte Woche lag noch Schnee.

Zu deiner Beruhigung: 2 tote __ Frösche sind nicht allzu tragisch. Ich habe selbst eben einen toten Frosch entsorgt, der in meinem Mini-Teich lag. Dieser war auch nur 2-3 Tage zugefroren, ich habe einen Eisfreihalter und es lag kein Laub auf dem Boden. Natürliche Auslese, denke ich mal. Im Gegensatz zu den Vorjahren, wo mir mehr als 100 Frösche eingegangen sind, war das zu verkraften.


----------



## wp-3d (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung, es stinkt zum Himmel...*

Hallo Ralf

Ich kann dich einfach nicht mehr verstehen  
Warum nimmst du keinen Rat an  
Zu diesem Thema wollte ich eigentlich nichts mehr Schreiben, aber bevor dir alles den Bach hinunter geht, mache ich es nochmal.

Am Anfang wird jedem geraten möglichst wenig Fische einzusetzen.

Im  Profil  steht 5000 ltr. Teichvolumen 
mit (Koi, Goldfische, Moderlischen; __ Schnecken;__ Muscheln)
Ich denke die Muscheln kannst du aus dem Profil streichen ?

Im deinem Album sehe ich schon min. 11-12 Koi, hinzu kommen noch zwei andere Fischarten.

Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen, das dein Filter im Winter ausgeschaltet ist,
dann übernehmen ja die Fadenalgen die Fiterung, aber bei solch ein Besatz?  

Die Pumpe befindet sich in 60 cm Tiefe, wie soll sie den Dreck, der bekanntlich zum Boden absinkt, in den Filter bekommen?  

Du schreibst: (Es stank wie Gülle / Jauche.... )
Ich sage es war Gülle, So nennt man doch vergorenen Kot. 

Hättest du einmal die Wasserwerte von der Gülle gemessen, dann währe dir bestimmt ein Licht aufgegangen, was so langsam und allmählich ins restliche Teichwasser übergeht. 

Ralf es tut mir ja Leid aber es musste einmal raus.
Deine Fische wachsen und in so einen kleinen Teich mit hohem Besatz verdoppelt sich jährlich die Belastung.

Von deinen Fischen möchtest du dich bestimmt nicht mehr trennen.?
Aber bemühe dich den Schmutz das ganze Jahr schnellstmöglich aus dem Wasser zu bekommen,:beeten  dann brauchst du auch keinen Schlammsauger.

Es ist doch gar nicht so schwer!!!!


Dieses ist ein gutgemeinter Rat eines Kleinteichbesitzers mit Überbesatz.


----------



## Olli.P (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung, es stinkt zum Himmel...*

Hi Ralf,

ich glaube du musst deine Teichvergößerung doch um 3-4Jahre vorziehen.... 


Guck ma nochmal hier
was hatten wir denn hier für einen Besatz geplant?? Und wo sind wir jetzt gelandet..

Ohne jetzt jemanden an den Pranger stellen zu wollen 

Aber bei dir ist es wie bei mir, nur das ich das alles innerhalb von 7 Monaten geändert habe....


Also ab in den Geräteschuppen und Schüpp, Schüpp hurra


----------



## ra_ll_ik (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung, es stinkt zum Himmel...*

Hallo Werner, schön das wir was gemeinsam haben...


> Teichart:
> Gartenteich 28. Jahr
> Teichgröße in m²:
> 12qm
> ...


nur das mit der Teicherfahrung haut nicht hin...



> aber bevor dir alles den Bach hinunter geht, mache ich es nochmal



Warum sollte etwas den Bach runter gehen? 
Ich habe einen Teich und die Wasserwerte sind ohne Beanstandung. Vor wie nach der Reinigung.



> Ich denke die __ Muscheln kannst du aus dem Profil streichen



Ich mag kein Muschelfleisch, habe die beiden allerdings bei der Reinigungsaktion vom Algenbewuchs befreit....leider waren sie sehr...zugeschnappt 



> es tut mir ja Leid aber es musste einmal raus.
> Deine Fische wachsen und in so einen kleinen Teich mit hohem Besatz verdoppelt sich jährlich die Belastung



Ja es tut gut sich Luft zu verschaffen  , aber ich glaube nicht, daß die Wasserbelastung sich innerhalb eines Jahres verdoppeln wird. 



> bemühe dich den Schmutz das ganze Jahr schnellstmöglich aus dem Wasser zu bekommen


:evil Das habe ich das ganze letzte Jahr  gemacht. Anscheinend zu schlecht...

Sicherlich habt ihr mit der Größe Recht, allerdings bleibt es mit der Vergrößerung beim Zeitrahmen.
Irgendwo muß der schnöde Mammon ja herkommen....
Die Fadenalgen scheinen einen guten Job gemacht zu haben, obwohl das Wasser trüb war, was sicherlich nichts bedeutet...
Die Fische sahen gut aus, alles andere paßte auch. Bleibt zu hoffen das sie das Frühjahr genauso gut überstehen wie den Winter.

Beim Pumpenstandort im Teich gehen die Fachmeinungen stark auseinander.
Ich persönlich kann sagen, daß der Schmodder nicht aufgesogen wird.
In einem anderen Teich liegt eine Aqmax 12000 im Flachwasser. 
Der anfallende Dreck muß schon genau auf das Gehäuse fallen, ansonsten bleibt er liegen. Ist sehr schön zu beobachten.
Also würde eine Verlagerung der Pumpe nicht wirklich was bringen.

Da ich jetzt die Belastung meines Teiches kenne, werde ich im Spätherbst wenn ich die Muschelblumen absauge,  nochmals den Tiefenbereich absaugen.


----------



## wp-3d (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung, es stinkt zum Himmel...*

Hallo Ralf

Bei der jährlichen Verdoppelung der Wasserbelastung habe ich wahrscheinlich noch sehr unter trieben.
In den ersten Jahren legt ein junger Koi gewaltig zu.
Es ist nicht allein das Längenwachstum, dieses verlangsamt sich im laufe der Zeit.
Ein Koi gewinnt gewaltig an Masse, was einem nicht so auffällt wenn er im Teich schwimmt. 
Demnach erhöht sich die Kot und Urinabgabe.
Der Sauerstoffverbrauch erhöht sich durch Fisch und Zersetzungsprozesse.

Da Unterwasserpflanzen in der Nacht kein Sauerstoff produzieren, sondern selbst in Konkurrenz zu den Fischen gebrauchen, kann sehr schnell die Grenze überschritten sein.

Hierbei können Abends die Wasserwerte optimal gewesen sein, aber am nächster Morgen ist alles den Bach hinunter gegangen. 

Katastrophal währe ein Stromausfall an einem heißen Sommertag.
Hierbei können sich die Großteichbesitzer mit großen wenig belasteten Filtern noch eine gewisse Zeit in den Sessel zurück lehnen. 

Ein kleiner Teich mit viel Besatz hat einfach zu wenig Reserve.

Ich benutze eine Pumpe, um Schmutz in den Filter zu bekommen, daher ist es doch sinnvoll die Pumpe da zu Positionieren wo sich der meiste Dreck befindet.
Das ist in der Regel an der tiefsten Stelle am Boden, wobei die Fische mit Flossen und Schwimmbewegung den Schmutz aufwirbeln und somit auch eine Hilfe sind.
Hierbei kann ich einige nicht verstehen, die Angst haben den Bodengrund aufzuwirbeln. 
Wenn stetig von einer Pumpe abgesaugt wird, ist bald nichts mehr zum Aufwirbeln.

Nur bei Winterbetrieb einer Pumpe gehen die Meinungen auseinander. 

Wobei meine Pumpe auch im Winterbetrieb seit ca. 10 Jahren bei 95 cm am Boden steht und es nie Probleme gab.
Dieses sollte in deiner Gegend und deinem Teich auch gehen.
Eine Pumpe mit max. 3000 ltr. für eine Wasserbewegung ist hierbei ausreichend wobei du in dieser Zeit keinen Filter brauchst wenn der Teich im Herbst von toter Biomasse befreit wurde.

Bei einem Teilwasserwechsel ca 1/3 im Spätsommer und im Frühjahr wenn möglich sauberes Regenwasser, werden sich deine Fische bedanken.

Das gesamte Gießwasser welches ich für Gartenpflanzen brauche, entnehme ich aus dem Teich und fülle diesen mit frischem Wasser wieder auf.

Dieses hat einige Vorteile, die Gartenpflanzen bekommen warmes nährstoffreiches Wasser und die Fische freuen sich über kühles frisches und Sauerstoffreiches Wasser welches mit einer Brause in den Teich rieselt.

Hast du Bodengrund? 
Wie sieht es mit Pflanzen aus?
Es ist doch schöner wenn viele Pflanzen die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser entziehen, als diese hässlichen Fadenalgen. 
Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit mit Pflanzentaschen oder selbst gebastelten Schwimminseln. 
z.B. Styroporringe für Gestecke aus dem Bastelgeschäft, mit Acrylfarbe bemalt, danach einen passenden mit Vlies ausgefütterten Pflanzentopf hinein. 
Diesen z.B. mit Sand befüllen und zum Schluss die Sumpfpflanzen hinein. 

Jede Pflanze verbessert die Wasserqualität und bringt etwas Schatten.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung, es stinkt zum Himmel...*

Hallo Werner,
Sauerstoffmangel beuge ich mit einer Sauerstoffpumpe vor.
Zum einen werden die Filter, zum anderen der Baulauf belüftet. Hier wird 600 l/h erzeugt, nicht viel, aber besser als nichts.
Ich habe letzes Jahr Sauerstoffmessungen zu verschiedenen Zeiten durchgeführt, nie war irgendetwas im kritischen Bereich.
Allerdings wissen wir beide, es war auch kein richtiger Sommer.

Ich bin gerade dabei, mit einer kleinen Pumpe und einem 1/2" Schlauch eine Injektordüse zu basteln, sieht ganz vielversprechend aus.
Diese kann man dann bei Bedarf noch zusätzlich einschalten.

Blumengieswasser ist genug vorhanden, da ich mein Haus mit Regenwasser versorge, habe ich einen 6m3  Betonspeichertank im Garten vergraben.
Sollte das nicht reichen, nehme ich die Grundwasserpumpe...  
Wasser aus dem Teich ist zu akrobatisch...wie du sehen kannst.
Foto 

Pflanzen habe ich eigentlich genug, allerdings keine Unterwasserarten. Bodengrund benutze ich nicht.
Dafür habe ich Schwimmpflanzen, die sehr starke Nährstoffzehrer sind. Erstaunlich was die so wegmachen.
Sobald die ausreichend vorhanden sind, gibt es keine Schwierigkeiten mit Schweb- oder Fadenalgen.
Fadenalgen treten erst nach dem Abfischen im Herbst wieder auf, was sich dann den ganzen Winter über so hält.
Es ist der beste kostenlose Filter den es gibt, gut nicht besonders schön, aber effektiv. 

Foto 

Habe mir heute schon mal Nachschub geholt.
Diese werden dann erstmal im Gewächshaus vorgezogen, da ja der nächste Wintereinbruch vor der Tür steht... :evil


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung, es stinkt zum Himmel...*

hallo

also mir gefällt bei euch beiden das volumen eurer teiche nicht. 

ob ihr 2 oder 3 kois habt, spielt meiner meinung nach, die rolle nicht.

ein koi kann über 1 meter werden...die meisten um die 80cm wenn sie ausgewachsen sind. 

ich habe eine ih mit 4000ltr mit 5 kois...ähnlich wie bei euch, aber
was macht ihr wenn die größer werden.
 mein größter in der ih hat ca 35cm und ich sehe schon daß es für ihn recht eng wird.

 ich weiß dass ich keinen meiner fische wenn er größer wird  in eine konsrevendose stecken werde...und ihr?????????????

ich habe schon ein schlechtes gewissen ( meinen fischen gegenüber )
bei einem besatz von 15 stück auf 20m³ und kann leider meinen kois zu liebe 
erst nächstes jahr vergrößern.

also überlegt euch schon mal, was ihr als nächstes in eurer freizeit macht.


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung, es stinkt zum Himmel...*

Hallo ....



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> ein koi kann über 1 meter werden...die meisten um die 80cm wenn sie ausgewachsen sind.



Mir hat vor ca. 10-15 Jahren ein Koi-Händler gesagt, das ein Koi sich seiner Umgebung anpaßt. Wenn die Anlage zu klein ist, dann bleibt der Koi auch klein und wird meistens dick. Wenn man jedoch viel Bewegung ins Becken bringt, werden sie größer und schlanger.

Das habe ich vor langer Zeit als normales Koi-Geschwätz eingestuft.

Jedoch im Nach-Hin-Nein, (ich hatte mal ein paar Koi's), sind nur die ersten richtig groß geworden, die Nachfolger waren kleiner.....

Das gleiche habe ich mit __ Wasserschildkröten erlebt!

Frage:  Was haltet ihr von dieser Behauptung ??? (Teichgröße - Koigröße)​
 es grüßt Tommy




Sorry ..... paßt nicht mehr zum eigentlichen Thema!!!!! Sollte evtl. verschoben werden ?????


----------



## chromis (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung, es stinkt zum Himmel...*

Hi Tommy,



> Frage: Was haltet ihr von dieser Behauptung ??? (Teichgröße - Koigröße)


da ist schon was dran, diese Beobachtung kannst Du auch in Aquarien machen.
Nur sollte man dann die richtige Bezeichnung wählen. Die Fische passen sich nicht an, sie verkümmern. Wenn ein Koi im Alter von 10 Jahren immer noch mit 50cm im Teich rumpaddelt, dann ist das definitiv Kümmerwuchs.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung, es stinkt zum Himmel...*



> ein Koi im Alter von 10 Jahren immer noch mit 50cm im Teich rumpaddelt, dann ist das definitiv Kümmerwuchs.


Nicht zwangsläufig, es gibt auch bei den Koi große und kleine und viele die im Winter im Teich bleiben, keine IH haben werden vielleicht nie die 50cm erreichen.
Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts zu bedeuten.
Zu der Behauptung, Fische passen sich an, das ist ein Verkaufsargument nichts weiter. 




> ein koi kann über 1 meter werden...die meisten um die 80cm


Ein Mensch kann auch 220cm hoch werden, wie viele hast du davon schon gesehen?
Ich habe auch noch keinen Koi von über 1m gesehen und die meisten werden auch nicht 80cm groß, schon garnicht in einem ungeheizten Teich.

Ich würde mal behaupten, in einem unbeheizten Garteinteich, keine Winterinnenhälterung, eine Wachstumsphase im Jahr von max. 5 Monaten
liegt der Durchschnitt der Koi bei 60cm.
Spezialisten sollten mich da berichtigen...



> ich habe schon ein schlechtes gewissen ( meinen fischen gegenüber )
> bei einem besatz von 15 stück auf 20m³


Ich nicht, man kann es auch übertreiben, klar wenn man den Platz und die Mittel hat ist es ja ok und sicherlich nicht schädlich, aber ich sehe es nicht als Pflicht für jeden Koihalter.



> also mir gefällt bei euch beiden das volumen eurer teiche nicht


Mir auch nicht...


----------



## Jürgen-V (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung, es stinkt zum Himmel...*

hallo



> Mir hat vor ca. 10-15 Jahren ein Koi-Händler gesagt, das ein Koi sich seiner Umgebung anpaßt.



stimmt nicht. 




> also mir gefällt bei euch beiden das volumen eurer teiche nicht
> 
> Mir auch nicht...



also ralf....das war ein argument

....was soll man darauf noch sagen.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung, es stinkt zum Himmel...*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ja mal gespannt ob ich im 1 - 2 Jahren auch so ein Problem bekomme. Ich werde bei meinen Moderlieschen bleiben und evtl. noch 2 - 3 Gründlinge dazu setzen. 
Denn die graben ja im Bodengrund, also wühlen sie den Schlamm auf!
Fazit: Der Schlamm kommt in die Pumpe und so zum Filter und schon ist er raus aus dem Teich ( oder nicht? )
Ich werde mir keinen Teichschlamsauger kaufen, denn es gibt bestimmt ( wie hier schon beschrieben ) andere Lösungen.

Ich habe hier im Forum gelernt *" Weniger ist manchmal mehr "*  

LG  Volker


----------



## chromis (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung, es stinkt zum Himmel...*

Hi Ralf,

irgendwie widersprichst Du dir immer wieder 



> Ich bin mit der Bodendüse in den Schlamm rein, da fing es im Wasser sofort an zu blubbern und zu gasen.
> Es stank wie Gülle / Jauche...
> 
> Warum sollte etwas den Bach runter gehen?
> Ich habe einen Teich und die Wasserwerte sind ohne Beanstandung. Vor wie nach der Reinigung.


da waren vielleicht die von Dir gemessenen Wasserwerte in Ordnung, den Rest hast Du doch gerochen. Keimzahlen, Schwefelwasserstoff und sonstige Parameter existieren wohl nicht?



> Nicht zwangsläufig, es gibt auch bei den Koi große und kleine und viele die im Winter im Teich bleiben, keine IH haben werden vielleicht nie die 50cm erreichen.
> Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts zu bedeuten.


Wenn ein Fisch weit unter seiner normalerweise erreichbaren Größe bleibt, dann hat das nichts zu bedeuten? Dann ist es also kein Kümmerwuchs, egal aus welchen Gründen? Futterangebot, Temperaturen, Größe des Gewässers, spielt alles keine Rolle? 



> Zu der Behauptung, Fische passen sich an, das ist ein Verkaufsargument nichts weiter.


jetzt plötzlich doch?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung, es stinkt zum Himmel...*



> Zitat:
> Zu der Behauptung, Fische passen sich an, das ist ein Verkaufsargument nichts weiter.
> 
> 
> jetzt plötzlich doch?



Wo behaupte ich das Gegenteil?

Zurück zur Überschrift...
Es standen nie meine Wasserwerte auf dem Prüfstand.
Grünliches Wasser bedeutet zwangsläufig doch keine schlechten Werte...



> den Rest hast Du doch gerochen. Keimzahlen, Schwefelwasserstoff und sonstige Parameter existieren wohl nicht?


Sicherlich, doch auch hier sagt deine Aufzählung nichts über die Wasserwerte aus. Diese Stoffe kommen in jedem System vor, jedoch die Höhe zählt...und die kann ich nicht messen.



> Wenn ein Fisch weit unter seiner normalerweise erreichbaren Größe bleibt, dann hat das nichts zu bedeuten? Dann ist es also kein Kümmerwuchs, egal aus welchen Gründen? Futterangebot, Temperaturen, Größe des Gewässers, spielt alles keine Rolle?


???
Wenn ein Koi, bedingt durch kurze Wachstumsphasen, Winterruhe usw. nicht die durchschnittliche Größe erreicht, bedeutet das Kümmerwuchs?
Na dann sollten alle Koibesitzer die nicht zuheizen ihre Koi zurück nach Niigata schicken, natürlich in die IH der Züchter, da die Winter dort wesentlich härter ausfallen als hier.
Wie würden die in IH auf Größe getrimmten Koi wohl ausssehen, wenn sie in den Naturteichen der verschiedenen Züchter bleiben würden?
In einem bekannten KoiForum gab es entsprechende Bilder, würde ich mir mal ansehen. 
Aber vielleicht meldet sich der eine oder andere KoiSpezi ja noch...


----------

